# Supplement for arthritis



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Long time member here, but I haven't been active for years. I was a moderator at one point early on in my time on this forum, but have stepped away. I wanted to share a supplement I've given my dog Maverick for the past 2-2.5yrs, I lost track, but I think it has improved his quality of life especially as I started giving it to him when he was about 8yrs and he will be 10yrs coming up on March 7th. 

I wanted to share an alternative and more organic supplement, it's called Rosehip Vital Canine. It's a powder you put on top of their food and it's not recognized in the US or any vet around here. It hasn't passed US regulations I believe. However, the company is based in Australia and the actual main ingredient, rosehip, has been proven to work in other countries. So I gave it a shot.

I had Maverick, who is turning 10yrs in 2 weeks, on Cosequin all his life starting at age 1. I don't know if it was the weight he may have put on, but he was pretty good with getting consistent and longer exercise until 8yrs, when he started slowing down a bit more. I noticed he would limp, pretty heavily, when he would wake up from a nap and even worse after sleeping overnight. I researched and found the supplement listed above. He's been on it since 8yrs and he's moving better than ever. Sure he still limps slightly when he gets up, but he's showing less signs of discomfort now than he did 2yrs ago when he was more active and taking longer walks.

Maverick has minimal arthritis in one of his elbows, but keeping his weight down on top of giving him this supplement have basically negated the worst of this condition.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear the supplement is working so well for Maverick and he's doing well. 

Nice to see you again.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I've never heard of an arthritis supplement for dogs using rosehips but I know it is very high in antioxidants and rosehip tea for people is supposed to be of great benefit. My 86 year old aunt swears by oil infused with rosehips for moisturizing her skin and she looks pretty awesome.  

So happy that it's helping Maverick and thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

brianne said:


> I've never heard of an arthritis supplement for dogs using rosehips but I know it is very high in antioxidants and rosehip tea for people is supposed to be of great benefit. My 86 year old aunt swears by oil infused with rosehips for moisturizing her skin and she looks pretty awesome.
> 
> So happy that it's helping Maverick and thanks for sharing the information.


Look into it. They even have the same supplements for humans and I recommended to my dad and uncle, both say it's helped their aging knees.


----------

